# LF Custom Acrylic Box



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I need a few custom made acrylic boxes and I lost JT's number

Does anybody knows his number or have any other recommendation???

thanks!


----------



## Bigdaddyo (Jan 23, 2010)

Google JT custom acrylic boxes he has a website.


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

definitely go for JT!!!


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=48231


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I did email him, pm him, but no response... >.<"


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

He mentioned that he usually checks emails every other day between 12:00-2:00am


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

http://jtcustomacrylics.com/
Email him and wait. He will get back to you.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

I got your email. Just really busy. 

Send me the specs, and it will speed up a reply.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

J_T said:


> I got your email. Just really busy.
> 
> Send me the specs, and it will speed up a reply.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk 2


I see, if we can meet up and discuss the spec of it, it would be much more better.

Because this is not fish related and I need the box made before next Wednesday. Anyway, I will still send you an email!


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Replied


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk 2


----------

